

Y Combinator Dataset Update Utility Version 1.1 Released - xirium

To keep your Y Combinator Dataset ( http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=172701 ) current, feel free to use the update utility used to collect it. It is available by accessing http://www.xirium.com/ycombinator-news-update20080424.tar.gz<p>This download is 0.004MB. To run, type:<p>./mirror.pl ycombinator-news<p>The script can mirror from many sources and it is already configured to mirror about 30 blogs and forums, including CodingHorror, Guy Kawasaki's blog, Paul Kedrosky's blog, MySQL Forge and Microchip's PIC forum. It also has example configurations for PHPBB forums and Yahoo Groups.
======
palish
Mirror of the above download link:
[http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/315/programming/datasets/ycombina...](http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/315/programming/datasets/ycombinator-
news-update20080424.tar.gz)

